# Esquema amplificador Peavey Pv-1.3k



## jdtato

SEÑORES de nuevo los molesto tengo un pv-1.3k desarmado y sin algunos componentes alguien de ustedes tendra el esquematico de este ampli de ante mano gracias


----------



## Derhund

Hola !!, Te adjunto este diagrama que te puede servir, esos modelos son muy similares.

Saludos.


----------



## jdtato

gracias lo voy a estudiar y te cuento


----------



## crimson

Hola jdtato, ahí va el manual. Saludos C


----------



## jdtato

Señores muchas gracias


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Derhund dijo:


> Hola !!, Te adjunto este diagrama que te puede servir, esos modelos son muy similares.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Derhund no tendras el pcb del peavey 1500 por ahi dando vueltas?


----------



## moscom2

Diculpen, tengo un power Peavey 1.3k y otro CS800 y los dos se le han volado los transistores.. no se cuantos pero de que han volado se han volado.. bueno queria ver si me pueden ayudar viendo que transistores suplentes les puedo poner.. tengo entendido que no hay original y bueno me dijieron que habia transisotres suplentes.. espero que me puedan ayudar .. saludos


----------



## palomo

MJ15025 y complementario son los mas adecuados, solo ten en cuenta que hay muchos falsos rodando por ahí 

SAludos


----------



## moscom2

Esta bien pero usaria los transistores mj15025 para los dos powers o para cada uno tengo que usar otros tipos de transistores.. Espero que me entiendan.. El problema esque tengo dos powers malogrados el cs800 y el pv 1.k


----------



## negro14

saludos comunidad me trajeron amplificador peavey pv1.3k todo desarmado alguien tiene fotos para poder armarlo gracias de antemano ...


----------



## Lord Chango

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...W6ogTQwoKoCA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=916


----------

